# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Herniaoperatie op jonge leeftijd (17 jaar)!

## desiree1

Hallo mensen,

Om even een lang verhaal kort te maken
Ik ben 17 jaar oud en loop alweer bijna 1 jaar
Rond met een hernia tussen m'n 4 en 5 lendenwervel
Nu hebben ze afgelopen maandag met spoed een
Zenuwblokkade uitgevoerd omdat de pijn zo erg werd 
Dat al mijn pijnstillers niets meer hielpen (aspirines ,naproxen ,zaldiar
Codeïne en morfine en alles wat ik vergeet haha)
Dus afgelopen maandag die zenuwblokkade gehad zowel links
Als rechts want hernia zit aan beide kanten!

Maar ik heb het idee dat het niks heeft uitgemaakt 
Want ik loop alsnog met beenpijn aan beide kanten ,hij is fijn!

Maar goed de neurochirurg zei dus als dit niet hielp
Moest ik dus wel geopereerd worden met spoed!

Maar nu de vraag heeft er nog meer iemand een Herniaoperatie
Op z'n jonge leeftijd gehad?

En hoe is het herstel?

Want ik loop nu al 1 jaar rond met een verschrikkelijke
Pijn in mijn benen dat ik het er nu wel voor over heb
Een litteken op mijn rug ,want ben het echt zat! :@

Maar ik hoor graag reacties van jullie!

Heel erg bedankt ,liefs Désiree

----------


## Agnes574

Désiree,

Ik heb ook juist weer zenuwwortelblokkades achter de rug (op L5,L4 en S1) ... 
De eerste 2à3 weken na deze blokkades kun je méér pijn ervaren; het uiteindelijke resultaat voel en merk je pas na 4à6 weken, dus geef het een beetje tijd en hou je rustig gedurende die periode!

Ik ben in 2008 met spoed geopereerd aan een hernia op L5,S1 ... is even wat beter geweest, maar door aanmaak van teveel littekenweefsel zit de hoofdzenuw naar m'n linkerbeen nu knel, waardoor ik om de 6 à 8 maanden om die zenuwwortelblokkades mag (géén pretje hé  :Wink: ).

Als ze moeten opereren probeer dan aub een microscopische operatie te krijgen (= géén litteken en véééél minder kans op littekenweefsel wat weer problemen gaat geven!!).
Wil jouw arts of ziekenhuis dit niet doen > microscopisch, probeer dan een arts/ziekenhuis te vinden die dit wél doet ... ik verzeker je dat je dan veel minder risico hebt op terugval of littekenweefsel..zéker daar je zo jong bent!!

Sterkte en succes meid!!
ps; dat litteken op m'n rug ben ik allang vergeten  :Wink: , is ook maar een cm of 8!

Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Het herstel van zo'n operatie is niet zwaar; een dag na de operatie mag je al uit bed en met de fysiotherapeut oefeningen doen en trappen lopen om te zien of alles nog 'werkt' en je geen pijn hebt .. ik was 2 dagen na de operatie al thuis (maar heb ook flink gedramd  :Big Grin: ), normaal ist na 3dgn naar huis ... dan rustig aan doen en niet tillen en verder ervaar je geen pijn (die hoort weg te zijn zodra je ontwaakt na de operatie!).

----------


## desiree1

Hallo mensen,

De artsen hebben gisteren al gezegt dat die wortelblokkades
Niet hebben geholpen dus ik kon nu kiezen voor een herniaopperatie
Of een nucleoplasty! 

Maar aangezien de pijn op het moment zo heftig is en ook niet te houden is ,denk ik er toch aan om het gelijk goed te doen en die opperatie te doen!
Maar maandag heb ik telefonische overleg en dan hoor ik wat het beste is voor me!

Dus eigelijk is de revalidatie van de opperatie niet zo gek zwaar 
Niet dat ik een half jaar elke dag fisio heb ofzo?

@Agnes dat is wel heftig met dat littekenweefsel en dat je nu zoveel doe zenuw behandeling krijgt ik vond 2 keer al vresselijk sterkte iniedergeval!

Hebben jullie misschien ook nog ervaring met lyrica?

Ik heb het vandaag voorgeschreven gekregen en me moeder is het nu halen vandaar!

Liefs ,Désiree

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou kiezen voor een nucleoplasty!
Lyrica; daar heb ik verschrikkelijke ervaringen mee; duizelig, misselijk, omvallen, van de wereld zijn ... als jij daar ook last van heb vraag dan ipv Lyrica Redomex; werkt hetzelfde, maar ik had daar géén bijwerkingen van!!

Sterkte en succes ..google eens op nucleoplasty!!

----------


## desiree1

Heei Agnes en andere lieve mensen,
Ik ben vanochtend weer bij de chirurg geweest
En word de 14 feberuari geopereerd...
Ze kunnen het helaas niet via die microscopische operatie
Doen omdat mijn hernia aan beide kanten zit en vrij groot is helaas!
Ik slik nu alweer een aantal weken lyrica en gelukkig geen bijwerkingen
Slik 4x 75 mg op een dag en nog heel veel andere pijnstillers
Dus ben blij dat ik zo snel geopereerd kan worden!
Ik vind het fijn dat julli zo spontaan zijn en gelijk reageren
Dankjewel hiervoor!

Ik laat jullie snel weten hoe de operatie is verlopen en hoe het met me gaat!

Liefs ,Désiree

----------


## Agnes574

Héééél véééél sterkte Désiree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tjee; op valentijnsdag geopereerd worden..hihi; mss sla je wel een knappe chirurg aan de haak  :Big Grin: 

Dikke sterkte-knuffel Ag Xx

----------


## desiree1

Dankjewel ,hihi nou heb al 2 1/2 jaar verkering
Dus een knappe chirurg word het niet hihi!

Ik laat snel weten hoe het is gegaan!

Liefs Désiree

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je Désiree... al thuis van de operatie??
Hoe is alles verlopen???

Ik denk aan je en duim voor je!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## desiree1

Heei Agnes,

De operatie is goed verlopen ben maandag geopereerd
En dinsdag ben ik naar het Erasmus ziekenhuis in Rotterdam over gebracht met de ambulance omdat ik m'n
Benen niet kon bewegen.. Dus gelijk onder een scan bleek dat ik te weinig pijnstilling had
(heb een paracetamol allergie) en m'n wond was helemaal gezwollen dus dat ik daarom niet kon bewegen kon ook niet plassen enzo! Maar moest daar een nachtje blijven en mocht daarna weer terug naar het ASZ in Dordrecht en ben donderdag met ontslag gegaan want kon na 2 dagen plat liggen de 3e dag alweer traplopen gelukkig  :Big Grin: !

Dus het is anders gelopen dan verwacht ,maar gelukkig allemaal goed gekomen!

Maar ook goed nieuws op de mri scan was te zien dat ik geen hernia meer had haha!

Gaat het met u allemaal goed?

Liefs ,Désiree

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Désiree,

Jeetje, toch nog even een bang moment met die benen!!!
Ben blij dat je nu weer ok bent en lekker thuis!!
Niet 'overdoen' de eerste weken ok; zodat je (net als ik) , niet teveel littekenweefsel aanmaakt en wéér problemen krijgt! 
Niet tillen, naar achter buigen, je romp draaien of voorover bukken!!

Sterkte met je herstel... ik wens je een voorspoedige revalidatie toe!!

Met mij gaat het niet zo; klachten worden erger en nu is rechterbeen ook 'aangetast' > zelfde klachten als linkerbeen... ook knieën moeten met zenuwprobleem zitten, want die pijn komt niet van orthopedische aard... grrr.
8 maart op consultatie, ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!

Knuff en Xx Ag

----------

